# 1962 Sno Trac for sale  $11,000  Washington State



## hammer

Hi everybody.  I bought #267 from Joe Smolar about three years ago for the purpose of accessing a cabin my wife and I were building in the Stampede Pass area of Washington.  It was and still is in great mechanical and cosmetic condition.  Now roughly three years later the irony is that the money I will get for selling it should be sufficient to complete the cabin.  My plans are to acquire another Sno Trac in a few years when I have some disposable income.

About it:  1962 Aktiv Sno Trac by Fischer #267 with a (1968 I think) 1500 cc VW engine.  The engine is stock with an electric fuel pump replacing the stock mechanical unit.  The problematic stock interior rear mounted fuel tank has been replaced by a plastic outboard boat style tank mounted on the front exterior fender.  There are two near fender-length long storage boxes mounted on the exterior fenders and a rack on the roof that could be used to mount additional open or closed storage.  The tires are foam filled to prevent flats and the possibility of de-tracking.  The Sno Trac weighs about 2500 lbs. so trailering is easy. 

I have run the Sno Trac about 20 times over the past three years and have had no problems.  I have stored it inside a garage so it is in the same excellent condition as when I bought it three years ago.  The attached pic was taken a couple of years ago.

Brad Hammermaster 425.557.0131 hm;  206.799.6107 cel


----------



## teledawg

Found this old ad for #267 that has more pictures on snow-trac.com:

http://www.snow-trac.com/photos-267.htm

Is this one of Lyndon's old units?


----------



## mtnguyco1981

The ad from Snow-Trac.com claims it has a 1600 VW.  Are you pretty certain it's the 1500 instead?


----------



## hammer

Teledawg, this indeed is the same Sno Trac and it looks the same...that post is the one I saw a few years ago when I ultimately bought that Sno Trac  from Joe.....The Sno Trac was stored at Lyndon's so I had the opportunity to absorb some of his vast knowledge of the vehicle type and it's history when I picked it up.

MtnGuy, the engine is still the same (and I recall researching the serial number a few years ago) so it is a 1600 cc (not 1500 cc as I previously posted).

Even though those pictures are better here are a few more from today.

Brad


----------



## snowbird

Very nice looking rig!
I notice you've got two pretty good-sized plastic fuel tanks.  I might have to go that route although I discovered I can't really tell the fuel level by looking in the top;  I thought was nearly out of gas but a paint stir-stick showed it was still half full.  (I have one 13-gallon tank on mySV200).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

snowbird said:


> Very nice looking rig!
> I notice you've got two pretty good-sized plastic fuel tanks.  I might have to go that route although I discovered I can't really tell the fuel level by looking in the top;  I thought was nearly out of gas but a paint stir-stick showed it was still half full.  (I have one 13-gallon tank on mySV200).



I wonder if you could find a clear tank?  I'm thinking that some of the snowmobiles out there have clear fuel tanks so no fuel guage is needed.


----------



## hammer

The red plastic you see on the driver's (left) side rack is actually several 6-gallon fuel containers setting side-by-side.  I usually carry one extra 6-gallon fuel container on the Sno Trac.  I was transporting the others to my cabin to fuel my snowmobiles.

I do however have a second fuel tank and aluminum tray (the tray can be mounted to the fender and the tank sets inside it) that matches the one on the passenger (right) side.  Joe had installed both and plumbed them to double his fuel capacity.  I removed the driver's side tank for the flexibility of carrying several 6-gallon fuel containers for either my snowmobiles or the Sno Trac.

Regarding clear fuel tanks: I know several snowmobile manufacturers and aftermarket companies offered white translucent tanks a decade ago for the convenience of a quick visual check of the fuel level.  They found the gas yellowed the tanks after a few years and made them "unattractive".  I haven't noticed any offered the past 6-7 years.  FYI.


----------



## 300 H and H

Sold to an Iowa farmer.......

Cann't wait for snow!

Regards, Kirk


----------

